# extra fan?



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Is the circular structure supposed to be there?
It looks original. Sort of.
Looks like the mount for an electric fan.:confused
Also, what color are the rear brake drums and back plates supposed to be?
Ive only ever seen them in varying shades of rust!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

That thing isn't supposed to be there. semi gloss black for backing plates and drums.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree not supposed to be there, and I painted mine with a NAPA part # 7250 'Iron/Block Cast' paint.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I painted my rears with red caliper paint, they look good, but not stock..


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i like the napa cast iron paint. use it a lot. did you dredge that core support out of the river? :lol:


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

lol, no it's been sitting im pieces in a garage since 1985.:rofl:


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

The backing plates were bolted to the rear ends then the rear ends were painted. So what ever color the rear end is that is the color of the backing plate.


----------

